# Sticky Flock-Sure Cuts Alot Pro



## judymgonzalez33 (Sep 9, 2013)

Has anyone used Sure Cuts A lot Pro to create Sticky Flock Templates? I am new to this and any / all information would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## GeorgiaGirl7 (Nov 11, 2012)

I use the program daily to do sign vinyl, heat transfer vinyl and sticky flock templates for rhinestones. It's a simple program and if you are on the fence about it try using Inkscape, is a vector based art program that uses similar tools and commands. It's free. This will give you an idea of the learning curve SCAL will require. If it is too difficult for you then you'll need to go to more complex cutting programs that don't require you to do the thinking; ie, thickness, downforce, inset, combine versus group, break apart versus ungroup.

Good luck, software and equipment are so abundant that choosing is the hardest thing to do. unless you have lots of money

GeorgiaGirl


----------



## Tourino (Feb 15, 2011)

Greetings. I took your advice and I ended up buying my cutter and I'm all set. I just wanted to know what is a good price that I should be paying for sticky flock and tape for doing rhinestones?

Also, I understand that there is another method for doing rhinestones that is even cheaper than the sticky flock method. Why aren't more people doing the other method if it's much cheaper? I assume it's because of an extra step or 2 but wouldn't the savings be more worth an extra 2 minutes of one's time?


----------



## Sunjoa (Oct 25, 2011)

The other method I think you are talking about is using the hard green material. It is some cheaper to use, but you can't "stack" the templates to create multi-color designs easily. Check out YouTube to see the advantages of using the sticky flock. I find the sticky flock easier to cut and deal with compared to the other stuff, but that is just me - others will undoubtedly have a differing opinion. Hope this helps.

Dane


----------



## Pawprint (Sep 17, 2013)

I use both materials no sense using the more expensive sticky flock if i am doing a one color design


----------



## gabekgc (Sep 5, 2013)

I've used my laser point II to cut sticky flock with my pressure at 190, speed of 300, but I cut it 3 times.


----------



## Tourino (Feb 15, 2011)

gabekgc said:


> I've used my laser point II to cut sticky flock with my pressure at 190, speed of 300, but I cut it 3 times.


Thank you all for the input and quick responses to my question above.

QUESTION for ya: why do you gut it 3 times instead of just increasing the pressure and cutting it once? Also, how do you figure out how many rhinestones you are going to need to produce a particular design for a customer? I noticed that SCAL does not have a rhinestone count feature.

And for "regular" vinyl (t shirt or sign) cutting, what pressure and speed do you use for that?


----------



## gabekgc (Sep 5, 2013)

Im new to this, so I had bought like five feet of sticky flock. Wasted most of the material trying to get my plotter to cut it. I would do test cut after test cut adjusting my pressures as high as 270, so after trial and error I decided to see if I could find a way to cut this sticky flock. So, I went to youtube and saw a video where they were doing double cuts. I decided to do triple cut because I had my last piece of flock, when I peeled it off, wow I had my template. And for regular vinyl I use pressure of 100 speed of 500 and 45 degree blade.


----------



## ukracer (Feb 11, 2010)

GeorgiaGirl7 said:


> If it is too difficult for you then you'll need to go to more complex cutting programs that don't require you to do the thinking; ie, thickness, downforce, inset, combine versus group, break apart versus ungroup.
> 
> GeorgiaGirl


What do you class as more expensive programs as I was under the impression the learning curve would be higher for those programs??

Regards Andy T


----------



## Tourino (Feb 15, 2011)

gabekgc said:


> Im new to this, so I had bought like five feet of sticky flock. Wasted most of the material trying to get my plotter to cut it. I would do test cut after test cut adjusting my pressures as high as 270, so after trial and error I decided to see if I could find a way to cut this sticky flock. So, I went to youtube and saw a video where they were doing double cuts. I decided to do triple cut because I had my last piece of flock, when I peeled it off, wow I had my template. And for regular vinyl I use pressure of 100 speed of 500 and 45 degree blade.



Did you still use the 45 degree blade or did you use the 60 degree blade for your sticky flock? 

I finally opened up my Laserpoint II and so far I hate this learning curve. This SCAL software is not really good for rhinestones at all. I wish I had bought a different unit. There is like below average support and the directions that came with the unit gave the wrong information on their tutorial page. USCutter has been a nightmare for me. 

SIDE NOTE: And I'm a graphic designer, already know how to use Illustrator so I'm computer savy. This SCAL software just flat out sux for stoning. (yes I did repeat that in case someone is looking to buy IT = DON'T!!)


----------

